# Splits



## BradC (Apr 4, 2015)

OK, It looks like my hive has decided I did not add enough boxes for our flow and has decided to make queen cells. I found her majesty and moved her into a new box along with brood frames and shook some bees into it. She is in two medium boxes. I left the the good queen cells. My question is whether I should have totally split the hive in half or leave it as is. I left the cells in a stack of 6 boxes. 1 on top is empty, 2 below honey being capped and 3 bottoms with empty frames and comb replacing what i took for the split. I left open brood and capped brood in it as well. I am trying to keep them from swarming as our flow is on . Should I go back in and move more frames?


----------



## costigaj (Oct 28, 2015)

This may help. https://honeybeesuite.com/how-to-make-a-swarm-control-split/


----------

